# Smokies Summer Slam 8/24 and GTG



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/8-24-14TN.jpg









It's that time again. Double point event here in Knoxville TN. Really laid back atmosphere. Not much shade to be had at the event site, but we will have some pop up canopies for shade. Just bring a chair and join us. If you have a canopy you would like to bring you are welcome to do so.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

We will be doing some Demo Disc swapping t the event too. Bring your favorite Demo Disc to trade I have about 13 different ones to share.


----------



## Primalgeek (Jun 30, 2013)

Getting close


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

I loved doing this show. Its my favorite all season


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I just noticed this show, I'm hoping to be able to make it.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

wdemetrius1 said:


> I just noticed this show, I'm hoping to be able to make it.


We would love to see you there sir.


----------

